# Johnson's Drain?



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

So I've noticed it is no longer listed in the Inland Trout and Salmon Guide. The last time I checked the DNR Stocking Database, it was last stocked on 4/26/12, no stocking data for this year.

So are they done with it? I emailed Fisheries earlier this week and am still waiting for a reply.

I can see it having limited returns with limited public access as possible reasons. If cutting Johnson's from the stocker truck route adds resources to streams like the Paint, I'm all for it, but again I'm waiting for official word.

Anyone have any insight or info on this?


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Last I knew they were trying to remove Johnson's from the gear reg list. I believe in doing so they also eliminated the annual stockings. However, I have not seen a confirmation on any of this from the DNR. So, please post what you hear back from the DNR. I, for one, would be interested to hear what they say.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

If they stocked on 4/26 last year, they may have stocked around the same time this year and it's just not in the database yet.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree with Brookie1 on this. Please report back when you hear back from them.

Thanks and Tight Lines.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Yeah I don't want to be the CNN version of M-S.com and start reporting things that aren't true. I sent the email on Monday and haven't heard anything yet. I'm hoping someone here has a more direct line with the folks in Fisheries since the guy I used to be in contact with has retired.

I like having a chance at trout less than an hour from home and I have had some decent luck there in the past, but like I said above, if it isn't worth the DNR's investment in light of low returns I would be happy with the resources being spent on more viable streams.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

A friend of mine caught some browns in there yesterday... they were small... but could have been holdovers

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mencelewski (Sep 4, 2012)

Could someone possibly PM me a good spot with shore access? I live by the downstream part of the stream and sadly, I don't have waders to check out the area. I've been trying too look for some spots with no luck.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I haven't gotten any replies to the email I sent, and the database shows the steelies planted on 4/17/13 in the Huron...but nothing on Johnson's for this year.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

That Sucks :rant:


----------

